# Tts key



## jungle369 (May 31, 2013)

hello!

Picking up my tts this week! Very excited. I just wanted to double check does anyone have a picture of the tts key? My dealer said it has a unique key and I couldn't find pics anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## jungle369 (May 31, 2013)

Ooo lovely, thank you 

Does the spare look the same? Could of sworn mine on the test was not glossy


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine is 50% down in the brushed aluminium stakes...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Mine is 50% down in the brushed aluminium stakes...


The back side of it is brushed aluminium?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Just at the top. The Aluminium effect around the TTS logo is absent as is the boot release button.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Gotcha... Same as mine, boot release button is black. Pic below from Canadian market?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My boot release isn't black - TTS.
100% same as above pic.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Mr R said:


> Gotcha... Same as mine, boot release button is black. Pic below from Canadian market?


Sorry if I have caused any confusion, the pics I posted were merely found online.
I would not be surprised if there's some variability in what is currently shipping with the cars.
No TTS models at dealers yet in Canada, not expected to get a test drive until October.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Budget keys for me too! :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Budget keys for me too! :wink:


100% same as my buttons 35mph. I much prefer the boot release button to be black - these things are important to me. :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup that's mine too. Perhaps if you've got badly fitting sideskirts, you get a second rate key to boot....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK its clicked....
I bet those with the cheap key don't have advanced key...


----------



## jungle369 (May 31, 2013)

Ah man that key is nohere near as nice. Do you think its advanced key? Can anyone confirm


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have Advanced Key and my key is the gloss key. 
Others will need to reply with the same info to confirm.


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep, mine is also Advance key and gloss black.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine is gormless & dull..


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Reckon there's something a bit tacky and halfordsy looking with the gloss back and extra silver bit.... :?


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Also have a glossy advanced one. Spare is plain though. More green ogre then Halfords tack Mr R!!!!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

One more pic since I really like this one, makes a great iPhone Lock Screen picture for those of us still waiting to order.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mr R is just jealous !! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Mr R is just jealous !!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :lol: kinda reminds me of a poor imitation of the BMW i8 key :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Now that I like!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

With my US (roadster TT) model and advanced key I received 2 different looking keys. First is all shiny with all metal looking buttons and glossy back, the second has the black boot / trunk button and matte back.

I did not test if one key was more advanced than the other  and I'm currently waiting for the car to be shipped from Europe to the US so can't test or post comparison photos as I only have 1 of the keys currently in my possession.


----------

